# Handling adult Pamphobeteus antinous



## -Sarah- (Jul 31, 2009)

Here's our big girl! She was being a real sweetheart and decided to come out for a walk last night  enjoy!

Matt & Sarah


On my hand:






She takes up my whole shoulder:






Crawling up my arm:






So cute!






On my hand:






Matt holding our girl:


----------



## IrishPolishman (Jul 31, 2009)

that is one good looking T.  Extremely impressive.


----------



## -Sarah- (Jul 31, 2009)

IrishPolishman said:


> that is one good looking T.  Extremely impressive.


Thanks! She's in need of a molt, but she's going to be gorgeous once she does!


----------



## spiderfield (Jul 31, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful T!  This is definitely one of my fav. species.


----------



## FuzzOctave (Jul 31, 2009)

very nice T...


----------



## -Sarah- (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks! This is our first Pampho  she reminds me of a huge, black T. blondi!


----------



## IrishPolishman (Jul 31, 2009)

I think I may speak for a few of us on here.  Sarah, where have you been all my life?  So...anyways...how bout this crazy weather?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Big Red TJ (Jul 31, 2009)

IrishPolishman said:


> I think I may speak for a few of us on here.  Sarah, where have you been all my life?  So...anyways...how bout this crazy weather?


Yup...I am sure a lucky man


----------



## IrishPolishman (Jul 31, 2009)

Big Red TJ said:


> Yup...I am sure a lucky man


I figured you would be the one to reply.  Sure wish my gf was into Ts.  She doesn't even walk within 5ft of the T shelf.


----------



## Big Red TJ (Jul 31, 2009)

IrishPolishman said:


> I figured you would be the one to reply.  Sure wish my gf was into Ts.  She doesn't even walk within 5ft of the T shelf.


Man that sucks...We have T's everywhere,  Sarah is a rare girl, god I love her.  She is beautiful and intelligent.  Have you tried to get your girl used to T's ??? give her time she will come around   regards Matt


----------



## IrishPolishman (Jul 31, 2009)

HA!  that'll never happen.  That was an awesome joke.


----------



## Big Red TJ (Jul 31, 2009)

IrishPolishman said:


> HA!  that'll never happen.  That was an awesome joke.


You never know stranger things have happened my friend.


----------



## Scorpendra (Jul 31, 2009)

she's 1 in a million, never forget how lucky you are.

now, about the tarantula, P. antinous is one of my favorite species, but mine pales in comparison to yours.


----------



## Sr. Chencho (Aug 1, 2009)

*Awesome T!!*

Sarah/Matt,

What an awesome looking female you've got there. Pamphobeteus is also my favorite specie. Did you guys get her as a sling? Wow, I wish to had a T as docile as yours, as a matter of fact, I do, but she's a Nh. chromatus. My gal is as big as my hand, and very sweet. I just love your P. antinous. Enjoy her and thanks for sharing the pictures. How 'bout some pics. after her molt?

Fredster
Not as lean or mean,
Still U.S. MARINE!!


----------



## -Sarah- (Aug 1, 2009)

IrishPolishman said:


> I think I may speak for a few of us on here.  Sarah, where have you been all my life?  So...anyways...how bout this crazy weather?


Oh, I've been around on the boards floating around, nowhere in particular!  As for the weather, it's gorgeous - sunny, breezy. Love living so close to the beach!! 



Molitor said:


> she's 1 in a million, never forget how lucky you are.
> 
> now, about the tarantula, P. antinous is one of my favorite species, but mine pales in comparison to yours.


Thanks, I appreciate that  She's a beautiful girl no doubt about it! And stocky, wow! She's got some powerful legs.



Sr. Chencho said:


> Sarah/Matt,
> 
> What an awesome looking female you've got there. Pamphobeteus is also my favorite specie. Did you guys get her as a sling? Wow, I wish to had a T as docile as yours, as a matter of fact, I do, but she's a Nh. chromatus. My gal is as big as my hand, and very sweet. I just love your P. antinous. Enjoy her and thanks for sharing the pictures. How 'bout some pics. after her molt?
> 
> ...


Thank you! We got her not quite a couple weeks ago as full size! It would have been awesome to raise her from a sling though. She's lovely! The only tarantula I haven't handled has been T. blondi and P. irminia - both are on my list


----------



## ZergFront (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow, very impressive girl!


----------



## -Sarah- (Aug 3, 2009)

ZergFront said:


> Wow, very impressive girl!


Thanks! She's got some considerable weight to her  we're going to get pics of both her and the B. smithi gal once they molt. The B. smithi's bald patch has turned black, so we're just waiting for her to do her thing!


----------



## lilmoonrabbit (Aug 3, 2009)

wow, such a beautiful spider! She's almost got a "cute face" if that makes any sense? I think it's how jet black all her features are. Very nice! congrats!


----------



## -Sarah- (Aug 3, 2009)

lilmoonrabbit said:


> wow, such a beautiful spider! She's almost got a "cute face" if that makes any sense? I think it's how jet black all her features are. Very nice! congrats!


That's the exact same thing I said after taking those photos - "Aww what a cute face!" (technically they don't really have one.. but the thought still crosses my mind)

I've always wanted a G. pulchra, but never could find any slings. So, this cute little bugger is my "Peruvian Black"


----------



## Sunset (Aug 3, 2009)

my girl friend was  afraid of snakes and lizards but now she has a lizard of her own. Now im working on her getting use to my T's. That well take sometime.


----------



## -Sarah- (Aug 4, 2009)

offroad537 said:


> my girl friend was  afraid of snakes and lizards but now she has a lizard of her own. Now im working on her getting use to my T's. That well take sometime.


I've always been interested in them but my mom would only let me keep T's, so I started keeping them back in 2006. Before that I kept true spiders.

It'll take some time, do you have any Avics? That's a great starter species - or better yet, you could even get her a juvie female G. rosea. They're metallic pink and as you know don't grow super-fast, so she could watch it grow slowly with each molt


----------

